# Lucy with a Top Knot (not)



## LoveLucy (Mar 18, 2012)

So, I've been trying to let the top of Lucy's hair grow out. It SEEMS like if it's grown out and either put into a top knot or brushed back, that it would stay out of her eyes better. She gets groomed Tuesday and I think I might give up at that point. However, I put her hair in a top knot just to try it. OMG--she looks more like Pebbles than a Maltese. I guess it has to get a lot longer so that it will lay back instead of sticking up? I think she looks kind of cute in a Pebbles kind of way, but she keeps rubbing the top of her head on the floor trying to get it out. I was very careful not to make it tight, and the hair isn't pulled tight, but she definitely knows it's there and is trying to turn it into a NOT Top Knot. lol


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Laurel is getting used to a top knot also. It's like letting bangs grow out! Ugh ! I think that Lucy looks cute! Have you tried a bow yet?


----------



## LoveLucy (Mar 18, 2012)

No, I haven't. I was thinking a barrette would work better--do they make barrette bows for dogs? or are the bows just attached to a rubber band? The groomer has put little bows in her hair on each side, but they are just tiny bows attached to rubber bands, and they don't last long on Lucy. She has actually left this top knot in for about an hour now, and has quit rubbing her head.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Yes you can get bows with bands or barrrettes. I think the bands are lighter, and easier to get used to.


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

We've had the make up brush look too. It just takes time, patience. Yeah, easy to say.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Sometimes even patience is not enough. I have been putting Cassie's hair in a topknot for three years now. Everyday I put it up, and everyday she rubs her head on her bed, couch or anything she thinks will get the bands out. Doing this she manages to break the hair on the front of the topknot so she always has some short hairs sticking out. I'm not sure how long I can keep it up. I think Cassie is more stubborn than I am, but I'm not ready to give up yet. How would a Maltese look in a full show coat and no topknot?


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Pebbles! So cute! You definitely need to add a bow! I'd keep growing it, you can always cut it later.


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

I love that look!!! Jasmine has a top knot too, but she got used to it.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

definitely looks like Pebbles! There are different methods of doing the topknot- perhaps doing two bands (take a look at Sylie's or CloudClan's pics of their girls) will make it less Fountain-like? I do not do topknots so I have no expertise  just an observation from other topknot pics


----------



## .13124 (Jun 1, 2012)

That is so cute! Her happy facial expression really sells that look . You should definitely let it grow out . Cicis is just a little bit shorter than that, so when I put a band, on the last turn I don't pull out all the hair through, so it's just half of it folded down and then a little bow. 
Sometimes I just leave it like that tough, but I put a snap clip like the picture for those extra little fly away hairs, and those clips are impossible for cici to take off no matter how much she rubs her head 


Sent from Cici🐶 & Nora👩
❤💋


----------

